# Rental timescales



## dafosham (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, 

I've recently been offered a job in Den Haag to start in August 2013. 

We have been looking into house rentals and are aware of typical prices etc. 

What we can't seem to find information on is how long it takes to set up a rental? 

What I mean is, is it possible to see something on a Monday and be in there on a Tuesday or should we be planning months in advance? 

Apologies if this has been alluded to many times before, I just haven't seen this anywhere. For us we need to decide whether we visit in May and look at rentals or whether we wait until July. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Minimum 1-2 weeks I would say. If from a private individual on the lower end, from a corporation up to 4 weeks


----------



## dafosham (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you very much. 

I think we'll aim to come over the first week of June to view some places with an idea of renting from 1st July.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

That should be doable. Regular is 1or 2 months deposit (depending the company). www.duinzigt.nl , funda.nl but also many others. 
Good luck!


----------



## dafosham (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for your help.

We've been looking on funda and pararius. Trying to get our heads around the best way to get a rental. Not sure whether to go private or though an agency but we've got some time to figure everything out.


----------

